# $ year old Toro 521 snow blower - What is it worth?



## TSG

The title is supposed to say '4' year old... not $ 

I was at one of my lawn customers house today trying to get a contract signed for this season. No luck.. he's moving shortly.. but he mentions he has this snow blower and will have no use for it. It's 4 years old and looks like new. The only problem he said he is having with it.. is the primer button does not work...

I didn't look to see what HP it was.. He said it cost him $900

How much should I offer him?

Thanks


----------



## Evan528

Its a 5hp tecumseh. 521= 5hp 21inch clearing width. Id offer him 500 bucks for it!


----------



## Hmebuildr

I would wait till the next storm then go see him and take it for a test drive before I offered him any money.


----------



## casey

No idea what it's worth but probably more than this, unless it's a collectable.


----------



## columbiaplower

ok i have a related guestion...... im looking for a backup to my toro 521 ( i payed $799 for it new) aand im looking at a little 4.5 hp 21in clearing width.Ive seen them for $399. is that abot right?
thanks 
Nick


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing

Hey Casey is that your snowhound?


I'd offer $350 for the 521


----------



## WHITE=GREEN

columbiapower, if your looking for a reliable backup i wouldnt buy one of those $399 blowers like MTD ( made to disinigrate) or a Yard Man etc. i had one that didnt even last 6 storms. they are real junk. save a few extra bucks and get another toro or a honda. i just bought a honda hs 520 and man is that thing awesome, paid $600 for it. you can buy them online cheaper plus no sales tax. just my 2 cents.


----------



## JCurtis

I know its a different model, BUT......

For Informational purposes only

Just before last winter, I purchased a demo Toro HS621 from a local lawn and garden shop. It was a year old and hardly used at all, but they couldnt sell it as brand new.

I paid $600 for mine and it was well worth it.

Just remember you get what you pay for.

And if it sounds too good to be true, it usually is.


----------



## landscaper3

We run 2 Toro 521 and 2 honda's we paid $380 each for the 521's


----------

